# BMW Auto Lease Programs - March 2010



## LeaseCompare (Mar 3, 2005)

*BMW Auto Lease Programs - Effective March 2010*

These lease rates and residuals are provided courtesy of *LeaseCompare.com* by dealer partners and are NOT for redistribution.

This information is to help you evaluate different lease offers from your BMW dealer and an independent leasing company.

*Here's the scoop*

1) Use the data listed below each vehicle model, and the Lease Formula at the bottom of this page, to calculate the manufacturer (captive) lease payment.

2) Compare Vehicle Pricing and Bank Lease programs by clicking on the vehicle model name to see instant lease payments. When available, specials are shown with payments.

3) You've done your homework, now choose the best lease and start driving your car!

_NOTE: Choosing a lease program, captive or bank, with the lowest money factor and a realistic residual value will provide you with the best overall lease deal._

Message me for help on using this data or leasing in general.

*2010 BMW 128i Coupe *
24 Month - Residual 66% of MSRP - .00246 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 58% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 44% of MSRP - .00261 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 36% of MSRP - .00258 Base Rate
*CLICK for $439 / 39mo Lease Special *

*2010 BMW 128i Convertible * 
24 Month - Residual 66% of MSRP - .00170 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 58% of MSRP - .00170 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 44% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 36% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate

*2010 BMW 135i Coupe *
24 Month - Residual 66% of MSRP - .00180 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 58% of MSRP - .00180 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 44% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 36% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate

*2010 BMW 135i Convertible *
24 Month - Residual 66% of MSRP - .00150 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 58% of MSRP - .00150 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 42% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 35% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate

*2010 BMW 328i Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 61% of MSRP - .00220 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 55% of MSRP - .00220 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 42% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 35% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate

*2010 BMW 328xi Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 61% of MSRP - .00220 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 55% of MSRP - .00220 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 42% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 35% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate

*2010 BMW 328i Coupe *
24 Month - Residual 61% of MSRP - .00160 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 55% of MSRP - .00160 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 39% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 33% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate

*2010 BMW 328xi Coupe *
24 Month - Residual 61% of MSRP - .00150 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 55% of MSRP - .00150 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 40% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 34% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate

*2010 BMW 328i Convertible *
24 Month - Residual 61% of MSRP - .00130 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 55% of MSRP - .00130 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 39% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 31% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate

*2010 BMW 328i Wagon *
24 Month - Residual 60% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 54% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 36% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 29% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate

*2010 BMW 328xi Wagon *
24 Month - Residual 60% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 54% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 39% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 32% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate

*2010 BMW 335i Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 61% of MSRP - .00145 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 55% of MSRP - .00145 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 39% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 33% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate

*2010 BMW 335xi Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 61% of MSRP - .00165 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 55% of MSRP - .00165 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 38% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 32% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate

*2010 BMW 335d Diesel Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 62% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 54% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 42% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 35% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate
*CLICK for $509 / 39mo Lease Special *

*2010 BMW 335i Coupe *
24 Month - Residual 61% of MSRP - .00145 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 55% of MSRP - .00145 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 39% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 33% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate

*2010 BMW 335xi Coupe *
24 Month - Residual 61% of MSRP - .00145 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 55% of MSRP - .00145 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 39% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 32% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate

*2010 BMW 335i Convertible *
24 Month - Residual 61% of MSRP - .00100 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 55% of MSRP - .00100 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 40% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 32% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate

*2010 BMW M3 Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 51% of MSRP - .00125 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 46% of MSRP - .00125 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 37% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 30% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate

*2010 BMW M3 Coupe *
24 Month - Residual 51% of MSRP - .00125 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 47% of MSRP - .00125 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 37% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 31% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate

*2010 BMW M3 Convertible *
24 Month - Residual 49% of MSRP - .00125 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 45% of MSRP - .00125 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 36% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 30% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate

*2010 BMW 528i Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 54% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 50% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate
48 Month - Residual 34% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 28% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate

*2010 BMW 528i xDrive Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 54% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 50% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 34% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 27% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate

*2010 BMW 535i Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 52% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 48% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 32% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 26% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate

*2010 BMW 535i xDrive Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 52% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 48% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 33% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 26% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate

*2010 BMW 535i xDrive Sport Wagon *
24 Month - Residual 52% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 48% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 31% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 25% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate

*2010 BMW 550i Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 46% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 40% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 28% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 22% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate

*2010 BMW 550i Gran Turismo Wagon *
24 Month - Residual 62% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 58% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 33% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 27% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate

*2010 BMW M5 Sedan*
24 Month - Residual 46% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 40% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 28% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 21% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate 
*CLICK for $1,558 / 39mo Lease Special *

*2010 BMW 650i Coupe *
24 Month - Residual 54% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 50% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 28% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 22% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate

*2010 BMW 650i Convertible *
24 Month - Residual 54% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 50% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 30% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 25% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate

*2010 BMW M6 Coupe*
24 Month - Residual 48% of MSRP - .00190 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 44% of MSRP - .00190 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 27% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 21% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate

*2010 BMW M6 Convertible*
24 Month - Residual 48% of MSRP - .00190 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 44% of MSRP - .00190 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 29% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 22% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate

*2010 BMW 750i *
24 Month - Residual 59% of MSRP - .00170 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 53% of MSRP - .00170 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 33% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 26% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate

*2010 BMW 750i xDrive*
24 Month - Residual 59% of MSRP - .00170 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 53% of MSRP - .00170 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 32% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 25% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate

*2010 BMW 750Li *
24 Month - Residual 60% of MSRP - .00170 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 54% of MSRP - .00170 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 33% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 26% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate

*2010 BMW 750Li xDrive*
24 Month - Residual 60% of MSRP - .00170 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 54% of MSRP - .00170 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 34% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 27% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate

*2010 BMW 760Li *
24 Month - Residual 42% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 37% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 29% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 23% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate

*2010 BMW X3 xDrive30i *
24 Month - Residual 52% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 45% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 35% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 29% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate

*2010 BMW X5 xDrive 30i * 
24 Month - Residual 64% of MSRP - .00175 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 58% of MSRP - .00175 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 37% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 31% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate

* 2010 BMW X5 xDrive 35d Diesel*
24 Month - Residual 60% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 54% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 38% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 31% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate
*CLICK for $652 / 39mo Lease Special *

*2010 BMW X5 xDrive 48i *
24 Month - Residual 64% of MSRP - .00150 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 58% of MSRP - .00150 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 33% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 27% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate

*2010 BMW X5 M *
24 Month - Residual 56% of MSRP - .00225 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 52% of MSRP - .00225 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 34% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 28% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate

*2010 BMW X6 xDrive35i *
24 Month - Residual 64% of MSRP - .00175 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 58% of MSRP - .00175 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 35% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 29% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate

*2010 BMW X6 xDrive50i *
24 Month - Residual 64% of MSRP - .00160 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 58% of MSRP - .00160 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 32% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 27% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate

*2010 BMW X6 ActiveHybrid *
24 Month - Residual 47% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 41% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 32% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 26% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate

*2010 BMW X6 M *
24 Month - Residual 56% of MSRP - .00225 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 52% of MSRP - .00225 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 36% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 30% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate

*2010 BMW Z4 sDrive30i *
24 Month - Residual 58% of MSRP - .00180 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 51% of MSRP - .00180 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 32% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 24% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate

*2010 BMW Z4 sDrive35i *
24 Month - Residual 56% of MSRP - .00165 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 49% of MSRP - .00165 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 30% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 22% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate

_Residuals posted are for 15K miles/year. Add 2% to Residual for 12k mi/yr and 3% for 10k mi/yr on all terms_

*Lease Payment Calculation Formula:*
(Cap Cost - Residual Value) / Term = Depreciation
(Cap Cost + Residual Value) X Base Rate = Interest
Depreciation + Interest = Base Monthly Payment

*Terms Used in Lease Formula:*
CAP COST = Vehicle Purchase Price (amount financed)
RESIDUAL VALUE = MSRP (window sticker) X Residual %
TERM = Length of Lease in Months (3 years = 36 months)
BASE RATE = Dealer's Buy Rate (dealer can mark this up for profit)

NOTE: The manufacturer (captive) lease programs provided are for reference only. Base Rates may vary by region. Your dealer has the option of offering you a higher rate.

*Compare Lease and Loan Payments for Used BMW Models HERE*

Visit *Auto Lease Insider* for leasing info you won't find anywhere else!

Captive lease programs for other vehicle makes available here:
*Manufacturer Auto Lease Rates*


----------



## mikytalky (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks Tarry. So no 2011 lease rates yet? Mike


----------



## the J-Man (Jul 31, 2009)

Edit: Same question as above.


----------



## LeaseCompare (Mar 3, 2005)

mikytalky said:


> So no 2011 lease rates yet? Mike


Not yet.


----------



## eluder (Mar 4, 2003)

Thanks for posting those. Huge residual drop on almost everything. That's unfortunate.


----------



## the J-Man (Jul 31, 2009)

eluder said:


> Thanks for posting those. Huge residual drop on almost everything. That's unfortunate.


 Yeah but money factors are way down and there's a $2500 credit, so it's a wash.


----------



## thethethe (Jan 22, 2010)

wow, am i seeing this right, the MF for a M3 is less than a 335?!?!


----------



## frantzy (Dec 26, 2006)

Nothing yet on the 535i GT, eh?


----------



## Spunkmeyer (Feb 27, 2010)

I want to do a European Delivery. Is there anything special I need to consider for using LeaseCompare to finance?

Thanks


----------



## the J-Man (Jul 31, 2009)

mikytalky said:


> Thanks Tarry. So no 2011 lease rates yet? Mike


 So I wonder what the people that are getting 2011 rates from their dealer are being quoted?


----------



## zibawala (May 1, 2006)

No 2011 rates, no pre order for me! Sucks!


----------



## Peda330i (Oct 26, 2005)

the J-Man said:


> Yeah but money factors are way down and there's a $2500 credit, so it's a wash.


Does the $2500 credit apply to leases too? If so, should I deduct that from invoice and then add dealer profit to make an offer? Thanks!


----------



## sheikh36 (Mar 19, 2007)

zibawala said:


> No 2011 rates, no pre order for me! Sucks!


lease rates for x-5 5.0 2011...MF .00195, residual 60%, 15kmiles/year lease...add 2% for a 12 k lease.....


----------



## zibawala (May 1, 2006)

i think residuals r down too, to offset $2500 lol

but for m3 lease rates look good but residual is worse than 7 series lol


----------



## zibawala (May 1, 2006)

sheikh36 said:


> lease rates for x-5 5.0 2011...MF .00195, residual 60%, 15kmiles/year lease...add 2% for a 12 k lease.....


wow! that looks good! how abt for 35i? and for 10k, would be 63% residual?


----------



## mikytalky (Jan 27, 2010)

2011 328xi I got is 15K miles at 58% and 0.00257 + 0.00035 for ED, which I feel suspicious especially on the higher ED add-on than before...how do you guys feel?



the J-Man said:


> So I wonder what the people that are getting 2011 rates from their dealer are being quoted?


----------



## cowheard (Mar 5, 2010)

*March Money Factor 10k Lease*

Does anyone know what the money factor would be for a 2010 328i sedan on a 36 month _10K_ lease?


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

It's in post 1, near the bottom.


----------



## Leonardo629 (Sep 11, 2006)

M3 residuals took a dive, but the low MF still means more savings than Feb....


----------



## whereismybimmer (Mar 24, 2005)

I'm looking to get a 2011 135i or 355i(s). The residual value drops 2% for the 135 and 5% for the 335i.

What is the $2500 credit and how does it work?

My lease is due mid-May, so I'm kind of hanging in the middle. I'm still waiting for 2011 rate for ED, yet I can't extend my lease until I put down a new order (I think).


----------



## SandNs new 528 (May 7, 2008)

Finally theres the serious dealer cash on 2010 E60s we been hoping for ; $5000 confimed by my CA yesterday ; great initial excitment until we see the rest of the picture -in comparison to Feb. the buy rate is up from 00195 to .00240 and the residual dropped from 61% to 52% (36/12000), factor in the continuing $1500 loyalty plus the $5000 dealer cash and wait for it (drum roll pleae) ...in comparision to Feb rates the monthly payment goes UP $5.:bawling:


----------



## sonorous (Apr 28, 2007)

whereismybimmer said:


> I'm looking to get a 2011 135i or 355i(s). The residual value drops 2% for the 135 and 5% for the 335i.
> 
> What is the $2500 credit and how does it work?
> 
> My lease is due mid-May, so I'm kind of hanging in the middle. I'm still waiting for 2011 rate for ED, yet I can't extend my lease until I put down a new order (I think).


I am in the exact situation as you except I assume you are looking for a coupe. Please call your dealer and let me know what you learn. I along with another poster have received quotes at .00257 and 58% for a 2011 335i E90. A deal breaker for me... Theoretically ED should be .0003 over that. $2500 credit is for 2010 models only.


----------



## M34Lnch (Sep 4, 2006)

SandNs new 528 said:


> Finally theres the serious dealer cash on 2010 E60s we been hoping for ; $5000 confimed by my CA yesterday...


Sands, are you referring to $5000 "dealer cash", or "build out cash?" My understanding is that build out cash can only be used with purchases. Dealer cash or marketing allowances, can usually be combined with leases.

By the way, Edmunds.com says the Build-Out cash is $6000.

Maybe one of our sponsors could comment on whether there is ALSO dealer cash on the E60. For example, you can only use one or the other, but not both.


----------



## SandNs new 528 (May 7, 2008)

I stand corrected - dealer cash for $5000 for use on a lease - confirmed by 2 different dealerships - I'm not interested in purchasing so "build- out" cash wasn't discussed but it certainley makes for an interesting pricing exersice - I assume the the Loyalty discount applies to purchases as well.


----------



## M34Lnch (Sep 4, 2006)

No correction needed; you called it dealer cash in your post. I just wanted to know for sure which type of cash you were referring to. I live in L.A. too, which dealerships do you like using?


----------



## Mug (Dec 21, 2001)

M34Lnch said:


> No correction needed; you called it dealer cash in your post. I just wanted to know for sure which type of cash you were referring to. I live in L.A. too, which dealerships do you like using?


If you're in the LA area there's only one guy to buy from: Philippe Kahn at South Bay BMW!! :thumbup:


----------



## TGray5 (Jan 22, 2002)

///Mug said:


> If you're in the LA area there's only one guy to buy from: Philippe Kahn at South Bay BMW!! :thumbup:


I 2nd that...just placed another order with Philippe. Even though he's 50 miles away, its worth dealing with him! :thumbup:


----------



## SandNs new 528 (May 7, 2008)

M34Lnch said:


> No correction needed; you called it dealer cash in your post. I just wanted to know for sure which type of cash you were referring to. I live in L.A. too, which dealerships do you like using?


My current lease is with Rusnak but I'm also talking to Bob Smith as they are more local -
I've used both for service - found both to be helpful - the loaner limatation policy makes the distant to Rusnak a pia.


----------



## 1CEBITN (May 4, 2008)

Any idea on lease rates for leftover 09s? Specifically M3 coupe and sedan at 10k miles/year?


----------



## Frzdrdhppy (Mar 17, 2007)

whereismybimmer said:


> I'm looking to get a 2011 135i or 355i(s). The residual value drops 2% for the 135 and 5% for the 335i.
> 
> What is the $2500 credit and how does it work?
> 
> My lease is due mid-May, so I'm kind of hanging in the middle. I'm still waiting for 2011 rate for ED, yet I can't extend my lease until I put down a new order (I think).





sonorous said:


> I am in the exact situation as you except I assume you are looking for a coupe. Please call your dealer and let me know what you learn. I along with another poster have received quotes at .00257 and 58% for a 2011 335i E90. A deal breaker for me... Theoretically ED should be .0003 over that. $2500 credit is for 2010 models only.


I'm in a similar situation. My lease (through BMW) was up last month. I called financial services and they extended my lease for two extra months at same rate, and they also will extend four months if I order a new BMW before the extension is up. You should get a letter from BMW FS shortly before your lease end explaining your options. Hope this helps!


----------



## whereismybimmer (Mar 24, 2005)

Frzdrdhppy said:


> I called financial services and they extended my lease for two extra months at same rate, and they also will extend four months if I order a new BMW before the extension is up. You should get a letter from BMW FS shortly before your lease end explaining your options. Hope this helps!


I did the extension when I switched from E46 to E92. I don't remember. What is the the limit of extension if I continue with BMW and if I don't continue with BMW? 6 months? May be I can push it to late Summer (absolutely don't want to drive in Snow if I go ED).

I don't think April residual value and MF would have a big change, but I wonder if MY2011 makes a difference.


----------



## Frzdrdhppy (Mar 17, 2007)

whereismybimmer said:


> I did the extension when I switched from E46 to E92. I don't remember. What is the the limit of extension if I continue with BMW and if I don't continue with BMW? 6 months? May be I can push it to late Summer (absolutely don't want to drive in Snow if I go ED).
> 
> I don't think April residual value and MF would have a big change, but I wonder if MY2011 makes a difference.


I did a year extension when I had my E36 at not too bad an increase in payments, and I then bought the car because it was beautiful (Boston Green/Tan) and still in great shape. Sold it when I got my E90. BMW now wants a fortune to lease for another year or longer. As I understand it, they will only do a 2 month extension on existing lease at same rate if you don't order another BMW. If you do, then they will extend another 2 months or until delivery at same rate. In other words, 4 months possible max. But, the agent told me that if there was a delay in build/delivery they would probably extend until then. I really would like to keep this E90 Sparkling Graphite because it has been problem free, but I'm sure I can lease a new one for what they want for a "re-lease". I might wait until a week before my current extension runs out to order.


----------



## TGray5 (Jan 22, 2002)

Frzdrdhppy said:


> I did a year extension when I had my E36 at not too bad an increase in payments, and I then bought the car because it was beautiful (Boston Green/Tan) and still in great shape. Sold it when I got my E90. BMW now wants a fortune to lease for another year or longer. As I understand it, they will only do a 2 month extension on existing lease at same rate if you don't order another BMW. If you do, then they will extend another 2 months or until delivery at same rate. In other words, 4 months possible max. But, the agent told me that if there was a delay in build/delivery they would probably extend until then. I really would like to keep this E90 Sparkling Graphite because it has been problem free, but I'm sure I can lease a new one for what they want for a "re-lease". I might wait until a week before my current extension runs out to order.


 Maximum extension is 6 months if you have another car on order.


----------



## The BoatMan (Apr 2, 2002)

whereismybimmer said:


> I did the extension when I switched from E46 to E92. I don't remember. What is the the limit of extension if I continue with BMW and if I don't continue with BMW? 6 months? May be I can push it to late Summer (absolutely don't want to drive in Snow if I go ED).
> 
> I don't think April residual value and MF would have a big change, but I wonder if MY2011 makes a difference.


Maximum with keeping the same rate/terms of your current lease w/o restructuring is 6 months. You will also get additional miles per month at whatever your current rate is for each month. i.e. if you have 12k miles a year you will get an extra 1k for each month extension.

The process:
You get an easy 2 month courtesy extension by calling BMWFS and saying you havent made a decision yet. They will easily give the first 2 months.

To get the additional 4 months you will need to give them a production number. That doesnt mean you necessarily have to buy it though if you get my drift.

good luck.


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

sonorous said:


> I am in the exact situation as you except I assume you are looking for a coupe. Please call your dealer and let me know what you learn. I along with another poster have received quotes at .00257 and 58% for a 2011 335i E90. A deal breaker for me... Theoretically ED should be .0003 over that. $2500 credit is for 2010 models only.


I'm guessing/hoping that the 2011 rates that have been quoted so far are the "default" rates that BMW uses when they don't have any programs in place. Once the cars start to hit dealers in April, they'll hopefully come out with the real rates.


----------



## DMan9893 (Mar 5, 2010)

Could some one help me crunch a few numbers here for a lease to confirm the payment that I am coming up with?

2010 335i coupe: 

Cap Cost Reduction is 48,787 (including the spring drive credit of 2500). I am putting the minimum down for lease inception,etc. which is around 2700 including security deposit. I live in PA so the taxes are 9% which would be included in the monthly payment. The residual is 58% and the MF is .00145 for 36 months with 10k a year. Thanks for the assisitance!


----------



## sonorous (Apr 28, 2007)

The BoatMan said:


> Maximum with keeping the same rate/terms of your current lease w/o restructuring is 6 months. You will also get additional miles per month at whatever your current rate is for each month. i.e. if you have 12k miles a year you will get an extra 1k for each month extension.
> 
> The process:
> You get an easy 2 month courtesy extension by calling BMWFS and saying you havent made a decision yet. They will easily give the first 2 months.
> ...


This is all really good advice and just might keep me with BMW. I must say BMW is very flexible with leases. I really like the 6 month excess miles pre-pay and now this extension seems really painless. It really takes the deadline stress out of leasing.


----------



## sonorous (Apr 28, 2007)

DMan9893 said:


> Could some one help me crunch a few numbers here for a lease to confirm the payment that I am coming up with?
> 
> 2010 335i coupe:
> 
> Cap Cost Reduction is 48,787 (including the spring drive credit of 2500). I am putting the minimum down for lease inception,etc. which is around 2700 including security deposit. I live in PA so the taxes are 9% which would be included in the monthly payment. The residual is 58% and the MF is .00145 for 36 months with 10k a year. Thanks for the assisitance!


You will need to provide the MSRP to make the calculation.


----------



## DMan9893 (Mar 5, 2010)

MSRP is 50975. However, there is a Power Package on this car of 4362. Total for both is 55387. I know that adding the Power Package into a lease payment is tricky but the CA said that this package would add 700 onto the the residual. I hope that helps. This is sort of confusing because of the Power Package so any help will be great. Thanks!


----------



## cokaer (Sep 19, 2006)

Are you sure about these rates? My CA is telling me that the rate BMWFS rate for a 2010 BMW X5 xDrive 35d Diesel is .00250 (36 mos, 45k miles) and not .00240. Is he being dishonest?


----------

